# Easy way to make vent holes in plastic containers?



## Tyrantula138

I don't have a drill, and burning holes through this container store box turned out to be messy and looks a little ugly IMO. 
Are there any tips anyone can give me to make nice clean ventilation holes?

Thanks.


----------



## catfishrod69

What kind of plastic is it? Is it soft or harder acrylic?


----------



## jarmst4

If you don't want it messy your not gonna get that without a drill.


----------



## Tyrantula138

Its a harder acrylic box. Thats about what I figured about the drill. 

I need a drill.


----------



## catfishrod69

Well if it was softer plastic, i use a multi-position leather punch. But since its harder plastic, yeah your best bet would be a drill. I dont care for the look of holes melted either.


----------



## NoSBoH

I used a solid mini screw driver with a lighter to heat it.  Push through and I would keep moving it slowly until out.  Most  of the holes are clean.   Have a paper towel to wipe the screw driver off.  This is hard acrylic btw.


----------



## Tyrantula138

Yea. I think Im gonna give the melting another try cuz this xacto knife and mini screw driver hand drilling is taking ages, and Ill never be done
by the time my new slings come in.

Thanks a lot for all the help!


----------



## MarkmD

I also just melt the plastic with mini screw driver works well so far, but a drill will do a good job aswell.


----------



## cerialkiller

Pliers, nail,  flame (lighter,  torch)
Done that how I did mine 

caught somewhere in time...


----------



## jebbewocky

Soldering iron+dremel tool to work down the melty bits will get you more consistent results than a heated x-acto knife, but not as good as a drill.


----------



## CarpeGecko

You can pick up a cheap Dremmel for about $20 and a small drill tool for it for another $5 or so. Not sure how well it will work on hard plastic and you have to have a seriously steady hand to make good looking circles but it might be worth a try! I know I'm headed to the container store while I'm visiting my parents next week and plan to pick up some of those hard acryllic containers from there and try out my dremmel on them so I'm hoping it works!


----------



## unicyclemike

for bigger ones that I can get to the inside of I first drill the holes, then I go back with a razer and a lighter to remove any little pieces. It takes some time but works.


----------



## VictorHernandez

I just use a drill, or sometimes I hammer a nail through softer plastic, then I pull it out.


----------



## shebeen

Invest in a drill; it'll make future projects easier and produce nice looking enclosures.  A good cordless drill will run you about $40.  If you want to make large holes, a hole saw drill set costs about $20, or $9 for a single 2.5" hole saw.  If you want to make small holes, a twist drill set costs about $10, or a few dollars for individual bits.


----------



## The Snark

For ideal holes. Prep is everything. Use a needle or scribe and carefully mark where you want the holes, making a small dent. The best drill is commonly called a brad point drill bit. It has a very sharp center and cutting edges at the perimeter. Unlike regular drill bits it cuts to the edge without wedging which is what breaks plastic. 
Place the piece to be drilled on a flat piece of scrap wood and hold the plastic down very firmly. This will make a very clean hole both entrance and exit. Avoid very high speed drilling as that can melt plastic and muck up the hole.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jaymillion

The cheapest way ever!!! No cost involved...Straighten the hook end of a metal hanger and heat it on the stove and burn holes in the plastic. You may have to reheat hanger end a few times to fully push through the plastic depending on how thick it is, but it'll definitely do the trick and won't cost a penny out of your pocket...


----------



## Gnat

I just use a soldering iron and wiggle it around until the hole is adequate. maybe use a razor to clean around the vent or to widen it out.


----------

